# Windows 7



## Phoenix (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok, so my computer (very basic) is running Vista.  And when I say running, I actually mean more limping along - maybe jogging on a good day.  

It has slowed down considerably and when talking my IT guy, he suggested I either A) re-install the original operating system or B) try Windows 7, which he says is like Vista but uses less resources.

He even got me a Beta copy of Windows 7 to try until the retail version comes out.  I may attempt to install it this weekend.

Any helpful hints, suggestions, etc.?  Has anyone tried 7 that has used Vista as well?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 30, 2009)

enter the ubuntu zombies...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2009)

Eve said:


> Ok, so my computer (very basic) is running Vista.  And when I say running, I actually mean more limping along - maybe jogging on a good day.
> 
> It has slowed down considerably and when talking my IT guy, he suggested I either A) re-install the original operating system or B) try Windows 7, which he says is like Vista but uses less resources.
> 
> ...



A couple of things, first do you have the opaque settings on for your desktop(you can see through the windows)?  If so go to personal preferences and unselect it, it's a massive memory hog.  Next go to CNet (type _CNet downloads_ in your brouser), look for Glary Utilities and Smart Defrag select and download for free.  Run Glay first then run Smart Defrag.  
_If you've never defragged _your hard drive this can take a while.  When doing the defrag you might want to do it before you go to bed, disconnect from the internet, disable any anti-virus software and screensaver program.  Start up the defrag, power off your monitor and go to bed.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2009)

BTW, if none of that works, switch to Ubuntu just to piss off Shogun.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 30, 2009)

Noooee000000zzz!


----------



## Luissa (Sep 30, 2009)

school got new computers this year. very nice!


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 30, 2009)

Eve said:


> Ok, so my computer (very basic) is running Vista.  And when I say running, I actually mean more limping along - maybe jogging on a good day.
> 
> It has slowed down considerably and when talking my IT guy, he suggested I either A) re-install the original operating system or B) try Windows 7, which he says is like Vista but uses less resources.
> 
> ...



I've tried Windoze 7, not impressed at all. It still uses more resources than all the Linux distros. With Windoze you pay a fortune for nothing more than another OS ... and one that isn't as up to the minute as Linux or MacOS. If you are completely computer illiterate though I recommend sticking with Windoze, if you have some experience and an average learning curve go with Ubuntu, free and easy but no phone up tech support (you have to search the web or get into the "circles"). If you have a steep learning curve experiment with different Linuxes until you find your flavor. All Linux distros I believe have live CDs so you can test them before installing them. Ubuntu can even run "inside" Windoze (never tried that way before), and they're all free. If you have a CD burner just download the ISO and burn them, if you don't you can order an Ubuntu CD for free (no shipping even), takes about 2 weeks on the west coast.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 30, 2009)

Ringel05 said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so my computer (very basic) is running Vista.  And when I say running, I actually mean more limping along - maybe jogging on a good day.
> ...



I never got that, translucency in monitors has been built in for so long and they can do it with just a few bits set, why hasn't MS come up with a decent graphics server like XServer?


----------



## Oddball (Sep 30, 2009)

Eve said:


> Ok, so my computer (very basic) is running Vista.  And when I say running, I actually mean more limping along - maybe jogging on a good day.
> 
> It has slowed down considerably and when talking my IT guy, he suggested I either A) re-install the original operating system or B) try Windows 7, which he says is like Vista but uses less resources.
> 
> ...


If you must run Windoze, go to Ebay and buy a copy of XP.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 1, 2009)

UBUNTU ZOMBIES!   RUN!








Meanwhile, when you are enjoying your Windows 7 these little hipster wannabes will still be having to download the latest, lamest linux distro after all that work FINALLY getting their wifi to work.  Enjoy Windows; Clearly the SUPERIOR OS option.


----------



## xsited1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Eve said:


> Ok, so my computer (very basic) is running Vista.  And when I say running, I actually mean more limping along - maybe jogging on a good day.
> 
> It has slowed down considerably and when talking my IT guy, he suggested I either A) re-install the original operating system or B) try Windows 7, which he says is like Vista but uses less resources.
> 
> ...



I have Windows 7 installed on a test box and it works great.  It's what Vista should have been.  If you want to try the RC version of Windows 7, try it at your own risk.  You might consider upgrading the RAM on your basic computer and continue running Vista until the retail version of Windows 7 comes out.  That might be the better choice since RAM is relatively cheap.  Vista needs at least 2-3 GB of RAM.  My current production box has 8 GB of RAM so it's not a problem, but I'll be upgrading to 7 when it comes out.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 1, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Meanwhile, when you are enjoying your Windows 7 these little hipster wannabes will still be having to download the latest, lamest linux distro after all that work FINALLY getting their wifi to work.  Enjoy Windows; Clearly the SUPERIOR OS option.


I never had any such problems at all. And the updates are not at all different from the hundreds of windows patches you see, except they are quite a bit more seldom. In fact, rather rare.

But yes, those who are ham-handed and computer illiterate should probably stick with the nanny state and not venture into the world of 21st Century computing that MS is still trying to catch up with.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 1, 2009)

yea... trying to catch up to...   millions of MS users sure are trying to catch up to that fraction of a percent of ubuntu users..   


Enjoy combing messageboard forums begging for wifi drivers, holmes.  The rest of us will go ahead and enjoy the internet while you tinker and fiddle with unsupported drivers and moaning like a zombie until the latest, lamest distro comes around.





[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJEySrDerj0[/ame]


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 1, 2009)

Shogun said:


> yea... trying to catch up to...   *millions of MS users sure are trying to catch up* to that fraction of a percent of ubuntu users..


The users aren't trying to catch up. They're mostly clueless minions of the MS nanny state. MICROSOFT is playing catch-up. The minions are simply funding it and having to live with junk.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks to everybody for suggestions, information and help.  I really appreciate it.  

Haven't decided exactly what I'm going to do yet but need to do something very soon, as there are times my computer freezes up just trying to go through the music threads here - without having any other windows or tabs up.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2009)

This is like watching a tennis match.
ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry.

Want me to post some songs or pictures of paint drying to liven it up?


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 1, 2009)

Eve said:


> pictures of paint drying


As long as they're really low resolution, so windows users won't have their computers crash trying to view them!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > pictures of paint drying
> ...



C'mere, MM ...


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 1, 2009)

Eve said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Eve said:
> ...


Just gimme a kiss and I'll go away.

(for awhile)

But don't knock off my Resistol!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2009)

Pucker up, Buttercup!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






And I never knock off a man's hat.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 1, 2009)

Eve said:


> Pucker up, Buttercup!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even any LIPSTICK!?!


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2009)

Eve said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Want me to post some songs or pictures of paint drying to liven it up?



Nah.  I need the sleep.  Besides it's the visual version of white noise.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Not even any LIPSTICK!?!




Ok, ok ...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2009)

Ringel05 said:


> Nah.  I need the sleep.  Besides it's the visual version of white noise.



Glad to be of service.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 1, 2009)

Eve said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Not even any LIPSTICK!?!
> ...


That's somehow not any better though I thought for some reason it might be.

But it IS 100% MORE kissin' than I asked for!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> That's somehow not any better though I thought for some reason it might be.
> 
> But it IS 100% MORE kissin' than I asked for!




Y'all are just never happy.  

How 'bout this?  Better?


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Oct 1, 2009)

Eve said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > That's somehow not any better though I thought for some reason it might be.
> ...


NO!!! It's NOT!

And I WAS happy! Now I'm NOT!


----------



## Shogun (Oct 1, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > yea... trying to catch up to...   *millions of MS users sure are trying to catch up* to that fraction of a percent of ubuntu users..
> ...



translation:  "BRAAAIANNS!  GRrrrrrrruuuughh..  BRAIIIIIINS!"


gotcha.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 1, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > pictures of paint drying
> ...




don't worry.  Ubuntu users whose wifi drivers still don't install won't even see them anyway!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> NO!!! It's NOT!
> 
> And I WAS happy! Now I'm NOT!




Geez!  You and Dis are picky, picky, picky ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2009)

Eve said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Nah.  I need the sleep.  Besides it's the visual version of white noise.
> ...



(Psst, Eve.  You know I was talking about the (frequent) exchanges between MM, Kittekoder and Shogun, right?)


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2009)

Ringel05 said:


> (Psst, Eve.  You know I was talking about the (frequent) exchanges between MM, Kittekoder and Shogun, right?)




Yup.  

But starting this thread gave them just one more place to voice their preferences and opinions, resulting in yet another bit of visual white noise for you, right?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2009)

Eve said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > (Psst, Eve.  You know I was talking about the (frequent) exchanges between MM, Kittekoder and Shogun, right?)
> ...




ZZZZZzzzzzzZZZZZZzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzzz

Thanks I needed that!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2009)

Ringel05 said:


> ZZZZZzzzzzzZZZZZZzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzzz
> 
> Thanks I needed that!



"Always like to keep my audience riveted."


----------



## Tech_Esq (Oct 1, 2009)

Eve said:


> Thanks to everybody for suggestions, information and help.  I really appreciate it.
> 
> Haven't decided exactly what I'm going to do yet but need to do something very soon, as there are times my computer freezes up just trying to go through the music threads here - without having any other windows or tabs up.



Like the Apple ad says -- "Listen, lady, you're going to get that with any PC" (running Windoze) 

So, compromise like Soggy has. Compromised so much he's turning into a walking, talking M$ ad. It's almost like Bill Gates has his hand up Soggy's ass and is using him as a sock puppet.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Oct 1, 2009)

But, to be responsive to the OP, as a computer professional, we have been doing extensive testing of the Windows 7 beta release. Over the last 4-6 months, we have noted that Windows 7 is far superior to and without many of the issues in Vista. So, if you like to pay for your operating systems and want to use a Microsoft product, either install Windows XP (if that's an option for you) or install Windows 7 beta. Vista is unsafe at any speed (and that speed is usually slow and slower......or stopped). And that's if you can get it to find all of your installed hardware each time it boots (nothing short of miraculous). 

Make sure you have at least 2 GB of RAM, identify all of your hardware in Device Manager prior to installing the new OS. Go to the manufacturer or PC manufacturer's site and download the relevant drivers for your hardware and burn to CD (just in case). Then upgrade away.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 1, 2009)

Tech_Esq said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to everybody for suggestions, information and help.  I really appreciate it.
> ...



Has Apple lost the plot?
Has Apple lost the plot? | News | TechRadar UK

2009 has been one of the trickiest years in Apple's recent history - lawsuits to the left and right, Steve Jobs' enforced hiatus and rumbling of discontent over the App Store and much, much more.

We're going to put forward the evidence for the prosecution and defence in TechRadar's kangaroo court.

Is Apple guilty of losing the plot? These arguments for the prosecution and defence can help you decide.





You probably don't want to talk about what is up whose ass given the skeletor-like forearm of Steve Jobs lodged in your colon.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 1, 2009)

Tech_Esq said:


> But, to be responsive to the OP, as a computer professional, we have been doing extensive testing of the Windows 7 beta release. Over the last 4-6 months, we have noted that Windows 7 is far superior to and without many of the issues in Vista. So, if you like to pay for your operating systems and want to use a Microsoft product, either install Windows XP (if that's an option for you) or install Windows 7 beta. Vista is unsafe at any speed (and that speed is usually slow and slower......or stopped). And that's if you can get it to find all of your installed hardware each time it boots (nothing short of miraculous).
> 
> Make sure you have at least 2 GB of RAM, identify all of your hardware in Device Manager prior to installing the new OS. Go to the manufacturer or PC manufacturer's site and download the relevant drivers for your hardware and burn to CD (just in case). Then upgrade away.



OR, you can spend 4 thousand dollars on an apple which would cost you 800 dollars were it a PC.  By all means, install ubuntu.  We'll see you back online when you boot up in an MS os and are actually able to make your wifi drivers function.  But hey, you'll be uber l33t while you are offline!




While these cultish zombies moan on and on about eating brains your XP, Vista AND win7 machine will be functioning and compatible with the REST OF US.

You can take the word of these nutters with a grain of Justin Long's acting career.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Oct 1, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Eve said:
> ...



I haven't used an Apple product since 1987. It doesn't really suit the way I use computers. Maybe cuz my first one was a Commodore 128 and I didn't have access to software so I got used to the command line and writing code. What ever, feel free to bust on Apple and Jobs all you want, makes no diff to me. I do know that some people seem to love them.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Oct 1, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > But, to be responsive to the OP, as a computer professional, we have been doing extensive testing of the Windows 7 beta release. Over the last 4-6 months, we have noted that Windows 7 is far superior to and without many of the issues in Vista. So, if you like to pay for your operating systems and want to use a Microsoft product, either install Windows XP (if that's an option for you) or install Windows 7 beta. Vista is unsafe at any speed (and that speed is usually slow and slower......or stopped). And that's if you can get it to find all of your installed hardware each time it boots (nothing short of miraculous).
> ...



I haven't had any problem getting wifi drivers to work in any flavor of Linux since 2000. And then it was just getting promiscuous mode to work so I could run Kismet.

So, unless you made your own 802.11 device, I doubt you'd have trouble making it working in virtually any kind of Linux.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 1, 2009)

Tech_Esq said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



Are you suggesting that no one has problems with wifi drivers just because you dont?  Hey, I've never had a trojan virus either so they must not exist!

perhaps you should google "Ubuntu" and "cannot connect to network"....


----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2009)

I like Vista, once I got rid of the nags..which was very easy to do. I heard from a W7 user that W7 was like Vista but no nags.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 1, 2009)

For once I agree with Soggy. You can buy an all tricked out laptop for $300, why the hell would anyone care so much about their OS?


----------



## Tech_Esq (Oct 1, 2009)

Ravi said:


> For once I agree with Soggy. You can buy an all tricked out laptop for $300, why the hell would anyone care so much about their OS?



Well, when I was using Vista, sometimes I would boot and it would decide that I didn't have a touchpad on my laptop. Never mind that I'd had it for two years. How much fun is Windows without a mouse? So, I would have to reboot it. Sometimes it found the touchpad, sometimes not. If not, repeat until Windows decided to find it or plug in a USB mouse if one was around and curse Windows under your breath.

Then, sometimes Vista decided that I didn't have a network adapter. Repeat as above. Additionally, Vista decided to hide various systems related things and make them more difficult to find and access. While that may make no difference to the average consumer, it made my life more difficult and did not endear me to the OS. 

So, that's why I care so much about the OS, I was just frustrated as all hell with the basic shit not working.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Oct 1, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



I'm just relating my experience. I've used a variety of USB and PCMCIA cards with Linux (Mostly Red Hat, Fedora Core, Mandrake (Mandriva) and Ubuntu) and that is my experience. So you found some youtube vid of someone who had a problem.....so what? 

Vista used to not find my wired network adapter randomly. I'm not saying everyone running Windows has that problem. Which is analogous to what you are saying about Ubuntu. (One guy had a problem with a driver, so everyone will).

My Vista stability rating on a business Dell Latitude 830 was below 5 (as measured by the Windows tool) out of 10, most of the 2 years I ran it. That means that the crappy thing crashed all the time. Now tell me how good it was again. 

Who am I gonna believe Microshill Soggy or my lying eyes? HMMMMM.....I wonder.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 1, 2009)

Tech_Esq said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...




Google is your friend.  If you are thinking that one dude on youtube is the source of this specific point then perhaps you might want to rethink exactly what your personal experience is supposed to convey to us.



Again, go google yourself "ubuntu" and "internet connection problems".  Feel walk past any youtube videos and enjoy a shit ton of ubuntu forum complaints.




Believe who you want to, zombie.  The rest of us will be enjoying win7 while your cult is out looking for the next linux distro to fix their connectivity problems.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Oct 1, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



OK, Microshill, keep trying to convince the world that the Operating System that powers most of the servers on the Internet has connectivity problems


----------



## Shogun (Oct 1, 2009)

Tech_Esq said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



google is your friend, zombie.



ubuntu connectivity problems - Google Search


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 1, 2009)

Shogun said:


> yea... trying to catch up to...   millions of MS users sure are trying to catch up to that fraction of a percent of ubuntu users..
> 
> 
> Enjoy combing messageboard forums begging for wifi drivers, holmes.  The rest of us will go ahead and enjoy the internet while you tinker and fiddle with unsupported drivers and moaning like a zombie until the latest, lamest distro comes around.




A one track mind ... seriously, one person asked for advice on the driver, nothing more, because they weren't as computer savvy as others, it takes a bigger person to admit when they don't know something, unlike you. One day you will experience Linux, because I would wager that even your company will make the switch and Windoze can't open all Linux documents (though oddly Linux can open anything Windoze can).


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 1, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Try finding support for a 1980 dot matrix printer on Windoze ...


----------



## Shogun (Oct 1, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > yea... trying to catch up to...   millions of MS users sure are trying to catch up to that fraction of a percent of ubuntu users..
> ...



I posted my evidence, zombie.  where is yours?  And, if you think it was merely one person in the PAGES of google hits responding to "ubuntu" and "connectivity problems" then, again, we see just how deep your expertise goes.





fucking zombie.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 1, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



:HAHAHAHAAHADSHJFAKADSKALKALOLOLOLOLOLAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


Yea!  because lord fucking knows a DOT MATRIX PRINTER is just as modern as a goddamn wifi connection!





oh man.. the shit you silly little festering zombies will say just to feel l33t cracks my shit up.


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 1, 2009)

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



First, when I click your link I get pages of answers to the problem, not pages of unanswered requests for help from a company. 

Second, until you try it you know nothing about it.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 1, 2009)

We have two computers with Vista...never had a problem. But I do like XP better. Also have a couple of Apples...overpriced, IMO.


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 1, 2009)

Ravi said:


> We have two computers with Vista...never had a problem. But I do like XP better. Also have a couple of Apples...overpriced, IMO.



With Apple products you pay for customer support more than anything.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 1, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > We have two computers with Vista...never had a problem. But I do like XP better. Also have a couple of Apples...overpriced, IMO.
> ...


Yeah, you get to hang out at the "genius" bar for three hours before they tell you they can't fix your hardware. 

They couldn't even find a serial number for me of a computer I took in for repair a year ago.


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 1, 2009)

Ravi said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Most of the over paid "professionals" are like that though. 

The amount someone gets paid for their tech skills is usually in inverse proportion to how good they are.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 1, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


Do they make good money? That's a shame, because three hour waits are pretty stupid.


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 1, 2009)

Ravi said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Try dealing with Qwest tech support ... it's about the same thing. I pay for an internet connection which they routinely can't get right and only one third of their tech support know anything about computers.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 2, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



I could say the EXACT same thing about "Virus" and "windows"...  but I'm sure you wouldn't be so fucking cavalier about THAT now, would you.





fucking zombie.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 2, 2009)

Ravi said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 26, 2009)

Haven't read through the whole thread, but to go to the original topic:

Windows 7 is very good.  I've been using it since early this year (first, the beta, then the RC).  It's not going to replace Linux Mint as my operating system of choice, but that's mostly due to personal preference.  On my gaming rig, Windows 7 is going to stay in place.  It's been very good in terms of performance, and really hasn't given me any trouble in all these past months.  If you're looking at a Windows PC purchase, I definitely advise getting one with Windows 7 installed. If you have Vista, I recommend upgrading.

While you're at it, I recommend putting Linux Mint 7 (or wait for 8) on alongside, but if you're wondering whether Windows 7 is a good operating system, then answer is 'Yes."


----------



## Annie (Oct 26, 2009)

Steerpike said:


> Haven't read through the whole thread, but to go to the original topic:
> 
> Windows 7 is very good.  I've been using it since early this year (first, the beta, then the RC).  It's not going to replace Linux Mint as my operating system of choice, but that's mostly due to personal preference.  On my gaming rig, Windows 7 is going to stay in place.  It's been very good in terms of performance, and really hasn't given me any trouble in all these past months.  If you're looking at a Windows PC purchase, I definitely advise getting one with Windows 7 installed. If you have Vista, I recommend upgrading.
> 
> While you're at it, I recommend putting Linux Mint 7 (or wait for 8) on alongside, but if you're wondering whether Windows 7 is a good operating system, then answer is 'Yes."



Ditto, but I think the following says it all:

http://movies.apple.com/media/us/mac/getamac/2009/apple-mvp-broken_promises-us-20091022_480x272.mov


----------

